# wavy flag vectric aspire???



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

cnc mogul has a American flag on you tube and was wondering if anyone can help me program this??? Im lost


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Shorty...

the wavy flag has been done here.. but I can't find the thread...
hopefully the OP will be along shortly...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Shorty. Hopefully one of our CNC gurus will be along soon. Here are a couple of threads from our CNC archived threads that may be of some help.
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/81146-creating-shapes-aspire-v8-0-a.html
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/79338-elk-flag-rmef-banquet.html


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Go on Vectorart3d's website (owned by Vectric) and you can buy one already set up for $10.

HJ


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*Wavy flag.*

Here is a wavy flag carving. not hard to design in Aspire. what are you looking for?


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

what is this made out of? 



 this is what I would like to do with aspire can anyone help????


----------



## Frazil (Apr 21, 2015)

If you are looking for help with the ripple, here is one way of doing it. 
Define your work area slightly bigger than your finished piece, about an inch or so. Draw a line on the left starting below the work area and finishing above it. Draw it at an angle, say 55*, and make it just outside the work area. Now draw another one on the right at a different angle, say 75*, keeping this one completely outside the work area also. Now using the draw curves tool, draw a line with two or three curves in it and another with three or four curves in it. Go to the modelling tab and select two rail sweep. Use the two straight lines as your rails and place one curved line at the start and the other at the end of the rails. Run the sweep and see if it is what you want. Then change one of the lines and try again.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*building a wave.*

Break this construction into two seperate builds.

First build a flat flag, that part should be pretty straight forward, so let's focus on building the ripple. 

in order to do that you need to create 3 lines.
First line is along the right side of the flag.
2nd line is along the left side of the flag
third line along the top length of the flag, and needs to be a loopy wavey line that reflects the ripples you want to make. if your board is 2" thick than make sure that the biggest top to bottom swing in this wavey line is less than that. See the first photo, this is all done in the drawing tab.

now go to the Modeling tab, click on "Two Rail Sweep", top center of this tool screen. Next click on both vertical lines ( shift click), and than hit the "Use Selection" button in the two rail sweep tool box. if the nodes are not straight across from each other on these two lines, click on one of the lines and Aspire will ask if you want to move the node.

After hitting "use selection" than click on the wavey line and click on the "apply" button. You should now have a wavey model. Save it as "wave",Once i have the 3 D model of the wave, i generally take the Sculpting tool in Aspire to make the waves less vertical and 

Next, open your flat flag model. Using the first icon on the top left of the "Combine with other components" tool block... your flag should flutter.....

Basically, the flutter or wave is a seperate model from the flag, once both are done, they are easy to stack.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

And.......... I learned this at the last ASPIRE Users conference in Vegas last fall....wont miss the next one..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

I don't even remember that one .......... and I was awake more than you!!!!

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Scott,
> 
> I don't even remember that one .......... and I was awake more than you!!!!
> 
> HJ


you snoozed at the wrong time... i was doing selective napping..


----------



## salce (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice guide for wavy flag carving design in Aspire, thanks for sharing!


----------

